

TheFunded to Open Startup Camp in San Diego--Eyeing Boston, NY, Paris & More - Minnesota
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2009/08/28/founders-institute-bringing-startup-%E2%80%98training-camp-for-entrepreneurs-to-san-diego-other-cities/

======
dshah
The Founder's Institute is great. Heard Adeo speak at Startup Idol and he was
fantastic. Insightful, practical advice.

Really hope he brings this to Boston.

